# Sourdough Asiago Bagels



## oldsmokerdude (Sep 24, 2018)

Over the weekend I smoked lots of delicious bacon-wrapped chicken breasts; froze some, used some in various recipes over the past few days, and have just generally enjoyed them. Now it's time to make some sandwiches. But first, we need the perfect foundation.......asiago bagels.

Proofed and waiting patiently for their water to boil







Boiling 1 minute, flip, 1 minute more






Finished boiling and waiting for the egg wash






Egg wash (whole egg with a bit of water)






While they have plenty of cheese inside, need more on the outside






Finished bagels ready for slicing, add some chicken, Carolina mustard sauce, and swiss cheese
	

		
			
		

		
	







Yum.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 24, 2018)

Beautiful homemade bagels, very nice, I like some Asiago.
*Like!*


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 24, 2018)

I LOVE Asiago Cheese!
I get a nice wedge at Sam's Club from time to time. Much bigger, and much cheaper than the local market.
I have one in the cooler drawer in the fridge right now, unopened.

I should put some on my pulled pork!


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Sep 24, 2018)

They look good! Interesting sandwich combination.


----------



## motocrash (Sep 24, 2018)

Are those gluten free?:D
Gorgeous.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 24, 2018)

Oh my god. I just drooled reading the title..

Can I hope you'll be willing to share the recipe? Me and my dad used to get these alot but the place that made them closed up!


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 25, 2018)

OSD, Awesome bagels,they look delicious! like


----------



## ab canuck (Sep 25, 2018)

Those are drool worthy in my eyes. POINT....


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 25, 2018)

My gosh, those look good!
We make bagels all the time & the next batch I will use Asiago cheese in them like yours!
I don't know why I never thought of putting cheese in the bagels!
And congrats on making the carousel!!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 25, 2018)

Those bagels look top notch. Congratulations on the carousel ride - Well deserved.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## link (Sep 25, 2018)

I agree with the others, those look fantastic! 

I also would love to see the recipe you used to make them.

Link


----------



## foamheart (Sep 25, 2018)

Wow! Thanks, I never used an egg wash with bagels. I have got to try it. An old shipmate's Mom showed me how to make bagels long ago. She was right in assuming that there weren't that many boiled doughnuts in Louisiana. LOL 

You know what she did? She did 'em like soft pretzels. She would add just a pinch of baking soda to the boiling water and I always assumed that was "the" way. I have got to try the egg wash now. Puts bagels on the to-do list.


----------



## Xendau (Sep 25, 2018)

link said:


> I agree with the others, those look fantastic!
> 
> I also would love to see the recipe you used to make them.
> 
> Link



I agree with Link... would be interested in your recipe if you care to share.

I am heading up to San Francisco in a couple weeks and was thinking about starting a sourdough starter there and bringing it back. lol

The last soughdough base I had, was almost a year old. Its a crazy relationship... its like owning plants. lol you feed it and it IS alive, it grows, but there is never interactive, say like a dog or cat.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 25, 2018)

Nice. Look forward to the recipe also. Living in NJ, every town has one or more bagel shops. Traditional to get a dozen or two warm bagels after church for a big Sunday breakfast. Now, the small PA mountain town I live in thinks Thomas' Bagels, in a bag, are the real deal. Pretty sad. I need to make some...JJ


----------



## Xendau (Sep 25, 2018)

One of my favorite breakfasts... and if any of you have never tried it, it is a must...

Your favorite bagel (I like classic sesame or jalapeno/cheddar) cream cheese, and thick cut, nicely crisped bacon...


----------



## Jeff Wright (Sep 25, 2018)

Those look awesome.  I absolutely love that kind of bagel and would definetely like to know how to make...recipe?

Like


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Sep 25, 2018)

Thanks to everyone for your kind and gracious feedback!!!  I'll get the recipe up as soon as I can. 



Xendau said:


> The last soughdough base I had, was almost a year old. Its a crazy relationship...


So true. You have to nurture and feed it as well as talk nicely to it (lol) but it gives back some tasty bread and treats. The starter I use is about 5 years old at this point and going strong. It sits on the top shelf of the fridge (eye level) in front so I remember to feed it. I bake way more in the winter than the summer so in winter it gets fed couple times a week as I use it.


----------



## Xendau (Sep 25, 2018)

oldsmokerdude said:


> Thanks to everyone for your kind and gracious feedback!!!  I'll get the recipe up as soon as I can.
> 
> 
> So true. You have to nurture and feed it as well as talk nicely to it (lol) but it gives back some tasty bread and treats. The starter I use is about 5 years old at this point and going strong. It sits on the top shelf of the fridge (eye level) in front so I remember to feed it. I bake way more in the winter than the summer so in winter it gets fed couple times a week as I use it.



Im not going to wait until San Francisco.... Im going to start a new sour dough starter tonight! Thanks for the inspiration! Its been 4 or 5 years since I last had a SD starter.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 25, 2018)

Those look awesome. Can't wait to see the recipe.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 25, 2018)

Grats on the Carnival Ride!

Can't wait to see the recipe..heck maybe I better get a sourdough starter now too!


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Sep 26, 2018)

Xendau said:


> Im not going to wait until San Francisco.... Im going to start a new sour dough starter tonight! Thanks for the inspiration! Its been 4 or 5 years since I last had a SD starter.



That's great!!!  Can't wait to see some of your baked goods. 

A little known fact of sour dough is that ALL sour dough starters are local. So while you could begin with a starter from SF (or any other of the many heirloom starters out there) after a while, your local flora will overtake that from your SF starter resulting in a starter exactly the same as if you started it yourself where you live (that's a lot of starts in the same sentence, sorry about that.)


----------



## Xendau (Sep 26, 2018)

oldsmokerdude said:


> That's great!!!  Can't wait to see some of your baked goods.
> 
> A little known fact of sour dough is that ALL sour dough starters are local. So while you could begin with a starter from SF (or any other of the many heirloom starters out there) after a while, your local flora will overtake that from your SF starter resulting in a starter exactly the same as if you started it yourself where you live (that's a lot of starts in the same sentence, sorry about that.)



That is exactly why I decided to start yesterday.... lol Sad thing is... I didnt start the starter yesterday. Lazy bones. Figure if I start today, the starter should be ready by next Saturday.


----------



## link (Sep 27, 2018)

So how does one go about making a sourdough starter?
Link


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Sep 27, 2018)

link said:


> So how does one go about making a sourdough starter?



There are tons of "recipes" for creating a starter on the web. King Arthur's recipe seems to work pretty well for most people. If that doesn't work for you, let me know and I'll provide my method which is a bit more complicated.


----------



## Xendau (Sep 27, 2018)

link said:


> So how does one go about making a sourdough starter?
> Link



Funny you should ask... I got mine started last night. Its super simple. I will start a thread on it. I took pictures. Ill link the thread after it is started.


----------



## Xendau (Sep 27, 2018)

oldsmokerdude said:


> There are tons of "recipes" for creating a starter on the web. King Arthur's recipe seems to work pretty well for most people. If that doesn't work for you, let me know and I'll provide my method which is a bit more complicated.



And I totally agree with oldsmoker... you can find tons of them online. Or you can follow my steps. There are some call for a 50/50 water/flour mix which makes baker's math somewhat easier to do. I use a 60/40 water/flour mix. 

Main thing is to remember unbleached and unbromated. I like to use Bob's Red Mill Organic Rye Flour.


----------



## link (Sep 27, 2018)

Xendau said:


> Funny you should ask... I got mine started last night. Its super simple. I will start a thread on it. I took pictures. Ill link the thread after it is started.


Thanks, I will look for it later.


----------

